# Vive VS Occulus



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Hey Leute,

ich frage jetzt nicht für mich denn meine Frau will sich eine VR Brille zulegen und pochert jetzt auf Occulus weil sie günstiger zu haben ist (200+ gebraucht). 

Meine Frage nu an euch: Wieso solle man sich für welche Brille entscheiden ?


----------



## micha34 (6. März 2019)

Mach es vom Tracking und Tragekomfort abhängig.
Rift ist eher für sitzende Spieler bzw  kleinere Räume oder eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit.Das Tracking der Vive richtet sich eher an aktivere Spieler
mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit im Raum.
Vom Tragekomfort fand ich Rift besser.
Qualitativ tun sich beide wenig bis nichts.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Mach es vom Tracking und Tragekomfort abhängig.
> Rift ist eher für sitzende Spieler bzw  kleinere Räume oder eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit.Das Tracking der Vive richtet sich eher an aktivere Spieler
> mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit im Raum.
> Vom Tragekomfort fand ich Rift besser.
> Qualitativ tun sich beide wenig bis nichts.



Mit drei Sensoren ist die Rift genauso für größere Räume geeignet. Da gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen Rift und Vive. Mit den mitgelieferten zwei Sensoren der Rift reicht es immer noch für einen recht großen Bereich, allerdings ohne 360 Grad Tracking mit Controllern.

Allerdings würde ich aus einem bestimmten Grund trotzdem immer zur Rift greifen: Asynchronous Space Warp. Das ist eine in die Software integrierte Berechnung von Zwischenbildern, die sehr gut funktioniert, wenn die Rechnerleistung nicht die vollen 90 fps schafft. Es gibt mit ASW zwar leichte visuelle Artefakte, aber allgemein fühlt sich das Spielgefühl trotzdem dann mit nur 45 fps fast wie stabile 90 fps an. Vive hat zwar eine ähnliche Technik, aber meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert die von Oculus sehr viel besser und es ist aktuell auch eine überarbeitete Version von Asynchronous Space Warp in Arbeit, die die visuellen Artefakte noch weiter reduziert in Spielen, die ASW 2.0 unterstützen.

In Sachen Bildqualität geben die beiden sich nicht viel. Die Displayauflösung ist die gleiche. Die Oculus hat ein minimal geringeres Field of Fiew, dafür etwas höhere Pixeldichte pro Grad. Die Vive hat ein etwas helleres und kontrastreicheres Display, was aber in bestimmten Szenen auch Linsenreflexionen verursachen kann. Die kann es bei der Rift zwar auch geben, aber die sind nicht ganz so hell.

In Sachen Controller würde ich sagen: Die Rift Touch Controller sind etwas besser.

Generell würde ich sagen, ist das Geschmackssache, aber wenn man nicht gerade ne 1080 Ti oder stärker im Rechner hat, würde ich wegen Asynchronous Space Warp auf jeden Fall zur Rift greifen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. März 2019)

Wenn ich aktuell eine vor Brille kaufen würde,,dann die Samsung Odyssee.

Hat einfach ein wesentlich besseres Bild als die Vive oder occulus.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2019)

Odyssey soll auch sehr gut sein, stimmt. Wird leider aber nicht offiziell in Deutschland verkauft, Import sollte aber möglich sein.

ABER!!!

Ich hab eben im Oculus Forum gelesen, dass auf der GDC 2019 die neue Rift S vorgestellt wird. Die GDC 2019 ist nächste Woche (18. bis 22. März 2019) und die aktuelle Rift ist in den meisten Shops ausverkauft. Daher könnte man annehmen, dass die neue Oculus Rift S evtl. früher kommt, als man denken würde. Von daher würde ich auf jeden Fall noch die Vorstellung der neuen Rift abwarten, wenn du noch kein Headset gekauft hast:

Oculus Rift S PC VR Headset Set For GDC 2019 Reveal


----------

